# l'Ipod ne "monte" plus



## superplacide (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec mon ipod nano 2 Go. Il fonctionne à l'écoute normalement Quand je le branche au Mac (j'ai essayé sur mes deux Mac) comme d'habitude par l'Usb, il se met en charge mais ne monte plus sur le bureau n'apparaît plus dans itunes. En plus, n'apparaît plus la mention sur l'Ipod "ne pas déconnecter". Il se met en charge, et c'est tout.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à me proposer ?
D'avance merci beaucoup.


----------



## whereismymind (2 Juin 2008)

Si tu commençais par un petit Reset ?

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipod/five_rs/nano2gen/


----------



## superplacide (6 Juin 2008)

ça marche ! merci beaucoup de ton conseil Whereismymind !


----------



## whereismymind (8 Juin 2008)

De rien, mais c'était facile, c'est un bug récurrent de tous les iPod quelque soit la génération


----------

